# Problem with Pc to TV hookup



## bwise1 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm trying to hook my computer to my TV to watch movies. I have a 42in Plasma HD Magnavox. MY computer has an HDMI connection so I hooked them together and got a nice picture on the TV but no sound, the only sound I get is from my computer speakers, and I don't get a picture on my computer, also my icons are gone, this maybe the resolution settings. I have an i3 540 processor with built in graphics or do I need a graphics card. 

Thanks bwise1

OS. Windows 7 64 bit
Intel MB DH55HC
CPU Intel i3-540
PSU Rosewill RG530 S12 530W Green Series
Memory Crucial 4GB 
Case-Rosewill Smart One ATX Mid-Tower Black
HD Seagate 320GB Sata
Liteon on DVD Sata


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

You have to tell the computer to send audio out via the HDMI. You can usually do that by right clicking the speaker icon and activating that function - assuming your board has that capability.


----------



## bwise1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey yustr thanks for the quick reply, your info worked, thanks again I appreciate all you people on Tech Support.

bwise1


----------



## bwise1 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Pc to TV hookup (SOLVED)*

Thanks for the help everyone.

bwise1


----------

